# red dots all over my body



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi,

I'm 20 weeks pregnant today, and I have noticed this morning that all over my body but mostly on my chest and arms are tiny little red dots they don't itch at all but just wondered if you know what they could be??

Thanks for any information.

Carole.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Rashes can often just appear in pregnancy, due to hormonal changes.  If it worsens, feels itchy or sore, or spreads, see a dr, in the meantime, if you have any calamine lotion or equivalant, try and reduce the redness with that.

Good luck

emilycaitlin xx


----------

